# Urge Archi Enduro and Dainese mini review



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all!

I just wanted to chip in with my experience this weekend trying out some new gear i bought which I couldn't find much info on when deciding whether to buy or not: The Urge Archi Enduro helmet and Dainese Racing Knee Guards.

I went out riding down in tropical rain forest mountains where temperature under the trees this sunday was at 34C or 93F and relatively humid probably high 70s for about 4 hours, the most part of which were ascents as opposed to descents, since we did have to ride back up the mountain.

The AE i ordered is a large. The helmet, though some may not be taken to it, after testing it I think was impressive! It certainly doesn't feel restrictive with airflow and kept my head very cool, barely hampers hearing and sight. One thing I noticed was the sweat band in the forehead, as mentioned in other reviews, works really well, keeping the sweat away from the eye-wear for the most part. Regarding the weight, it was during the 4th hour of riding that I began to feel the thing on my neck. Other than that i felt so much safer with this lid on than I do with the regular mushroom-head helmet It'll be my new best friend for anything mountain and up.

About the Dainese racing knee guards... I ordered the guards in a large size being 6.1 tall only to realize I must have wimpy legs since the straps were so long they didn't keep a tight fit. Thus I had to sew them to shorten them up a few inches before they fit correctly, not a biggie since the actual knee and shin guard shape fit correctly. My buds asked if i wouldn't be too hot in them, and the answer after riding in them for 4 hours: cool and awesome! The material was cool, also no shifting (some of the Fox I tried before had a shift issue) whatsoever since there are 2 straps (ankle and upper leg) and they have a tight sort of thing that your leg goes through and keeps the guard in place above the knee. Protection? Did take a few hits, mostly from the flats on the shins but also from flying a few feet over the handlebar due to an unseen tree stump, where i took a hit to the knee and hip. Luckily, only a bruised ego and a little hurting as opposed to a lot of hurting had the guard not been there at all (btw: fox launch padded liner saved my hip from extra pain upon landing thanks to its pads).

In short, the Urge AE is my new first choice for riding in warm weather and aggressive runs!! Dainese racing knee guards, feel awesome, cool, no shifting!!

Happy trails!

Luis M.


----------



## baronrouge (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey thanks for the review Luis, been in the same boatl myself, can't decide between Urge and Specialized Deviant, never worn a FF helmet but feel its only a matter of time before I wish I had. 

Encouraging to hear it wasn't too hot to climb in, although TBH my helmet lives on my pack anyway a lot of the time on climbs.

Don't suppose you've any idea what size your head is? A couple of people have said the Urge helmets come up really small.


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I am currently looking into buying either an Arch-Enduro or the Down-o-Matic. A lot of my riding now involves long fireroad climbs and fast, twisty descents with medium size jumps and drops. A bad crash a few weeks ago is making me look into a full-face helmet. I want something that is as breathable (for a FF) as possible and the Archi-Enduro is on top of my shortlist, although I might end up getting the Down-o-Matic since a local shop is offering a good deal on them.


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi @baronrouge, regarding my head size its 59cm or 23.22" so I don't know how that measures against other people but the Urge L/XL is a tight fit on me and i'm sure my head shape doesn't help.

Hi @hmorsi, if your LBS carries them, try it on for size first would be my suggestion, keep in mind the enduro version may not be as protective as a regular full-face in case something goes wrong.

Happy trails!


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

lmaranguren said:


> Hi @baronrouge, regarding my head size its 59cm or 23.22" so I don't know how that measures against other people but the Urge L/XL is a tight fit on me and i'm sure my head shape doesn't help.
> 
> Hi @hmorsi, if your LBS carries them, try it on for size first would be my suggestion, keep in mind the enduro version may not be as protective as a regular full-face in case something goes wrong.
> 
> Happy trails!


Thanks for the advice. Tried the large Archi-Enduro and seemed a little too tight. Ended up getting a Giro Remedy. Doesn't look as nice as the Urge but fits my head very well.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

My L/XL Archi feels just a bit too tight on my forehead sometimes but yesterday I rode up Mission Peak at Fremont, CA ... 2,000 ft climb in 3 mi. Temps might have been in the 50's? Can't really remember, but it was a bit chilly and breezy.
Even after getting to the top and sucking wind pretty hard, I never got that suffocating, "GET THIS THING OFF MY HEAD! I CAN'T BREATHE!" feeling 
It was really nice to have that extra face protection descending through the rocks, without wearing my DH helmet.


----------



## Argus (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I was looking into getting this helmet oneday; Some of you said they were wearing the L/XL size; Just to be curious, what head diameter do you have ? XL goes at 59cm max I think, I'm 60-61cm of diameter.. I fear that it may be feeling too tight for me...


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got an urge down-o-matic and I love it....its very breathable...the inside is very soft and plush.


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Im gonna go with tight. Try it out first, or else don't buy!



Argus said:


> Hey guys, I was looking into getting this helmet oneday; Some of you said they were wearing the L/XL size; Just to be curious, what head diameter do you have ? XL goes at 59cm max I think, I'm 60-61cm of diameter.. I fear that it may be feeling too tight for me...


----------



## Argus (Jul 13, 2011)

@Imaranguren

Saw your previous post, said you were 59 cm and it feels tight ? Rechecked my head diameter; 60 cm.. Does changing the pad configuration helped a bit, at least make it more rideable ?


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply Argus...

Yeah, swapped the pads out for the skinny ones and took the rear one out but that makes the helmet a bit uncomfotable where the head touches the hard parts. Its still a pretty snug fit (which i preffer) but a bearable one at that.

Im still gonna go with try one out if possible, at this head size, if the shape doesnt fit the helmet it might be a bad choice....


----------

